# Kitchen for rent(church)?



## pat wt cafe (May 12, 2015)

I live in central Florida and own a catering franchise. I am in the market for a commercial kitchen. 

Is there a way to find what churches have proper kitchens besides just calling everyone.

Any help with this issue would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks again, 

Pat


----------

